# 10 Favourite Foods/snacks



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Black pudding

lamb madras or vindaloo

double runny egg on top of chips

Lancashire hot pot

chop suey

American style hot dog with all the trimmings

cottage pie

chili con carne with rice

hard boiled egg salad with loads of olive oil, salad cream and mayonaise

best quality fish, chips and peas, from a Lancashire chippy, e.g. Fleetwood


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Griff said:


> Black pudding
> 
> lamb madras or vindaloo
> 
> ...


Good grief







How much do you weigh?









I don't have 10, I am a picky bugger and only put healthy things in my body







Veg, fruit, pasta and fish is about my lot, I balance things up by drinking a lot of alcohol.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

12st 8lbs


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

fried bacon

fillet steak

black pudding (good northern stuff mind, none of your southern rubbish







)

pork rinds (see above re: southern rubbish)

cod n chips (see above re: southern rubbish)

pease pudding (see above re: southern rubbish)

ham and eggs

roast beef and Yorkshire pud

grilled trout

fried egg sandwich (or "Egg banjo" for all you ex military guys).


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Roast beef & Yorkshire Pudding.

Roast Pork,plenty of crackling.

Roast Leg of Lamb,with rosmary and garlic,plenty of mint sauce

(Sorry Mac







)

Chicken Madras,Vindaloo or Phall ,plain boiled rice and a chapatti.

Cod & Chips or Haddock,mushy peas,NO Gravy.Gravy is for roast lunches not chips
















Fresh crusty bread & butter

German Salami

Just about any cheese.

Egg custard tart

Plain crisps.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

AlexR said:


> NO Gravy.Gravy is for roast lunches not chips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree 100%

My fav snack at the moment are red onion flavoured bread sticks









It'll pass soon.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Gravy, gravy with gravy.














And Spam.









Not to mention fish, chips, mushy peas and gravy.

Yorkshire pud with gravy, or custard.







Yep, Yorkshire pud is often eaten with custard in the time honoured way.









Birdseye chicken burgers, all chicken breast, no offal.

Haven't tried 'em with gravy yet.









Grilled corned beef with poached egg.

Bombay duck. Nick and stinky!









Corned beef and potatoe pie (with gravy), food of the God's. No cheap corned (bully) beef though, the last good stuff I tasted was "Prince's".


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

All the above *YUK!!!!*














Ruddy carnivores






























Favourite foods anything Caroline cooks or bakes, we don`t always eat togther well she is my lodger not my partner but when she does hmmmm!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Anyone remember Angel Delight? Butterscotch flavour yum yum!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Braai vleis - boerewors, lamb chops, fillet steak, marinated chicken, pap en sous washed down with cold lager









Preferably eaten somewhere hot near a swimming pool or out in the bush


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Mars Bar and hot custard, or

two mini bramley apple pies and hot custard, or

swiss roll and hot custard.

All of the above best eaten in the middle of a remote Scottish Glen, sitting outside your tent, with a hot cup of tea, as the sun goes down over the mountain ridge you just came off.

Heaven.

Rather be there right now, than in this bl**dy office


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You like custard then George?









Best food I remember was a 48hr Rat pack after being on ex for 36 hours with no rations and onlt cold earl grey tea with no milk to drink!

Compo sausages never tasted so good!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

> You like custard then George?Â


Nothing better at getting some instant calories into the system after a day on the hills PG







2 of Mr Kiplings finest and custard - instant 600 calorie "hit"! Tired legs just melt away
















48 HR rat packs... now there's a memory!!! Bacon Grill was always my favorite, that and the compo "sossies".









Cold tea? COLD TEA!!! I was in the Cavalry, don't you know! If my driver ever served me cold tea, he would be on "jankers" for a week!!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Remember a big stew pot going out on manoeuvres, with tins of all sorts going in including various meats and potato powder...........then some dick head put in some tinned fish on top of all the meats!!!!!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh God... I remember them !!!









last night of exercise and the obligatory "all-in-stew". We used to sit in some German forest somewhere and use the tanks to do a bit of "landscape gardening" to create a clearing and some firewood, build a sod-off great campfire and cook everything we had left in bloody great dixies.

Then sit there all night getting wazzed on all the beer we wern't supposed to be carrying.

Oh what a lovely war!!!


----------

